# Still new to the Waves ecosystem and can't figure out how to install my plugins



## mgpqa1

Perhaps I've been staring at this too long and I'm missing something obvious...


First, I verified that I do indeed have licenses in my account on the Waves site:







Next, I verified that Waves Central can see my licenses in My License Cloud:






However, when I attempt an "Easy Install & Activate," Waves Central is now telling me that I _don't_ have any licenses?






So far, I've tried...

Clicking "Refresh"
Logging out of then logging back into Waves Central
Uninstalling all Waves products, rebooting, then reinstalling the latest version of Waves Central (10.0.0.3)
Rebooting my machine first before relaunching Waves Central
Running Waves Central as Administrator

Has anyone run into a similar issue before? How were you able to solve it?


----------



## pderbidge

The thing that has me confused is that your products do actually show up on your account but they say "Not Activated"- I would think that if they were not activated then they would not show up at all, but maybe you purchased these from Waves directly and that's why they know you own them? If that's the case try Activating them by entering the serial number one by one here first if you haven't already done this- https://www.waves.com/account/register

Once you do that then try to use the installer again. I've learned the quirks of their system as a long time waves user but I agree it's not the best out there.

Waves support is really good so you may need to hop on the phone with them to get it worked out.


----------



## mgpqa1

Okay... this was confusing as hell! (for me)... the primary issue was that Waves Central v10 wasn't allowing me to activate (i.e., it couldn't see any of my v9 licenses stored in the cloud) because of a version mismatch.

I knew that Waves recently moved to v10 and had read in the forums that it's not required to update... but in the blink of an eye, there I was somehow with Waves Central v10 installed when my goal was to leave everything alone.

So... I _think_ my mistake was I should've been paying closer attention and did whatever was necessary to prevent my Waves Central installation from reaching v10? My noobness led me to believe "10.0.0.3" was the version of the Waves Central software itself and not related to the version of the plugins/WUP.

Moreover, I noticed in the "My Products" section on the Waves site, under the "Update Plan" column, 4 out 5 of my linceses had an "update" link by them (the plans haven't expired yet)... I clicked the update links for those... and they're now at v10... then Waves Central was _finally_ able to see and activate them...

...I probably shouldn't have done or didn't need to do that(?), but at least I was able to install my plugins. For the lone plugin whose WUP lapsed, I ended up paying for the update... not too big of a deal, I'm sure if I was more patient I could've figured out a way to do a rollback to V9.

Ugh, live and learn, I guess.


----------



## Josh Richman

Yeah I’m still confused. Half my plugin are 10 and the half are version 9. Because many had a free version up. 

Now the v10 ones are installed but all my v9 plugins are broken. How do fix this? 

(This is terrible up btw and way to complicated)


----------



## mgpqa1

Josh Richman said:


> Now the v10 ones are installed but all my v9 plugins are broken. How do fix this?


In addition to the latest Waves Central (v10), you'll need to install the *legacy* version as well. Someone mentioned this vid in the other recent Waves thread that might help. Good luck!


----------



## robgb

Waves Central is a joke. Nothing but confusion for me. I get the same "no license" thing, but I think that's for licenses in the cloud. The licenses certainly seem to be stored on my computer. I had problems with disappearing plugins that was solved after I used "Easy Install & Activate." Unfortunately, there's nothing easy about Waves Central. I'd much prefer that they simply let me download the plugin and install it rather than be forced to go through an app I shouldn't really need.


----------



## Leon Portelance

I had to call in for help to get all my plugins working. Now they all are. Mostly V10 with some V9.


----------

